# Paper Tuning Problem - on my third rest.



## jedi_jackson (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I am having trouble paper tuning my bow ... It's a Diamond Marquis. 31 inch draw and 70 lb draw weight. I'm shooting Easton ST Excel 340 carbon arrows. They are 29.5" shaft length. I started all this last year with a Bodoodle rest and didn't have great results so I put a whisker biscuit rest on it that I had lying around and still really couldn't get the bow to tune well. I have been wanting a Limb Driver for a while so I bought one and just put in on the bow and I am still having trouble getting this bow to tune and I'm beginning to wonder if my arrows are too stiff spined. According to the chart that I used to pick out my arrows, I was on the border line of going with the 400 or 340. I shoot a 100grain field tip also. I have some Gold Tip Hunters 5575 that I tried with the bow and it seemed to shoot better with the lighter arrow. Any suggestions? I really don't wanna have to go buy new arrows, so I was wondering if switching to a 125 grain field tip would help any. Thanks guys!


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Bow*

Is your bow set up to factory specs? ATA, BH, cam timing correct? Is it creep tuned?

Also, what do you mean by it won't tune (tail right tear for example). Just need a little more info.


----------



## jedi_jackson (Jun 27, 2008)

As far as I know the bow is still set from factory. I haven't done anything to the bow. Not sure what creep tuned is. As far as tearing. It has done a little of everything. Mainly tail left, but it has also some tail right, so I'm confused.


----------



## thetruck45 (Aug 9, 2008)

how far are you shooting through paper? have you checked for fletching contact?


----------



## jedi_jackson (Jun 27, 2008)

I generally stand about 6 feet from my paper and as far as I can tell I don't have any fletching clearance problems.


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Trust*



jedi_jackson said:


> As far as I know the bow is still set from factory. I haven't done anything to the bow. Not sure what creep tuned is. As far as tearing. It has done a little of everything. Mainly tail left, but it has also some tail right, so I'm confused.


I would have it checked...pretty often a brand new bow is out of spec. If your limbdriver is set up right and being driven down as the manual says, you should be fine. Are you shooting cock feather up?? If not, try that.


As for your paper tears, if they are not consistent, it is likely hand torque. Make sure the pressure of the grip is on the pad below your thumb...not deep like a pistol is gripped. Your hand should be loose and relaxed...don't point your fingers...it will cause muscle tensing and torque.

Your arrows should be fine...the 340 is a good choice with 100 grain tips


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Beings it's a single cam bow, there is not a lot of trouble to bring to factory specs. Limbs maxed out, bring adjust to listed ata and check draw weight - should be that of listed max poundage. String coming off the cam in a smooth line should be good for cam rotation.

Seems if you went out a shot it from day one. If so just about any bow needs a bit of tuning after a few hundred shots. In your case, nock height may be the biggest concern.

What kind of Bodoodle? If one with spring tension the spring should have been set to give a "float" reaction by having the arrow nocked and softly jiggling the bow up and down.

Whisker Biscuits are hard to get super good results when shooting through paper. It can be done, but patience is needed or luck. "Nice guy" that I am, I'll set up a bow with a Whisker Biscuit with levels and laser and at a flat rate. If someone wants a Whisker Biscuit paper tuned I charge extra. Or the owner may use our paper jig and tuning it for a lesser charge.

Going to the Limb Drive, arrow relationship to the berger, nock height set to zero and center shot set, the rest needs to be fully up at approx. 1 to 1 1/2" before coming to full draw. You tune from this point.


----------



## jedi_jackson (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I did switch to the 125 grain field tips and was still having some issues. It fixed most of them. So I readjusted my nock point and rest. Got it close and then was having some sporadic arrow flights. So I turned my cock vane up and it's shooting bullet holes now!!! Thanks guys for all the help!!!


----------

